# Problème Macintosh SE :-(



## Mahelita (21 Août 2006)

C'est horrible, ce matin (apr&#232;s qq ann&#233;es de repos) j'allume mon vieux Macintosh SE et celui-ci m'affiche l'image d'une disquette avec un point d'int&#233;rogation . Je suppose qu'il veut la disquette d'initialisation (j'en suis pas sure) mais voila, je la trouve plus !!!!!! 
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que l'ordi veut bien cette disquette?
Je lance aussi un appel &#224; quiquonque ayant une disquette d'initialisation pour Macintosh SE!
Si vous en avez une, contactez moi (Pas d'adresse mail dans les posts, malheureux, tu veux te faire pourrir ta boite aux lettres de spams ? Il y a les MP pour te contacter.), j'habite &#224; cot&#233; de Gen&#232;ve (Suisse) et je serais &#224; Grenoble jusqu'&#224; Jeudi pour une LAN.
Voila, y a plus qu'&#224; attendre et &#224; &#233;sp&#233;rer que quelqu'un pas loin de chez moi ai cette foutue disquette :hein:
Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Une LAN avec un SE ? cooooooooooooool

Oui il te demande bien une disquette de d&#233;marrage, pas d'inqui&#233;tude jusque l&#224;.


----------



## Mahelita (21 Août 2006)

:rateau: c'est le truc a faire sa; une fois que j'aurais remis en état mon SE biensure...
Sinon la LAN je la fait avec mon MacBookPro, c'est plus pratique xD


----------



## claude72 (22 Août 2006)

Normalement, un SE30, ça a un disque-dur interne !

Donc, il te dit qu'il ne trouve pas de dossier système sur son disque-dur interne, celui qui lui sert normalement pour le démarrage
(soit le système a été effacé du disque-dur, soit le disque-dur est en panne vu l'âge de la machine, et donc probablement du disque, j'ai peur que ce soit la 2nde solution)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2006)

claude72 a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, un SE30, ça a un disque-dur interne !
> 
> Donc, il te dit qu'il ne trouve pas de dossier système sur son disque-dur interne, celui qui lui sert normalement pour le démarrage
> (soit le système a été effacé du disque-dur, soit le disque-dur est en panne vu l'âge de la machine, et donc probablement du disque, j'ai peur que ce soit la 2nde solution)



C'est un SE, pas un SE30, et il est fréquent qu'un disque dur non sollicité pendant un long laps de temps perde ses informations. Il n'a généralement besoin que d'un bon formatage pour repartir "comme en 14".

En clair, je pense qu'il suffit de traiter ce vénérable SE comme s'il était neuf, et tout réinstaller.


----------



## HmJ (22 Août 2006)

Mouais, ca sent le roussi, ca...


----------



## Mahelita (22 Août 2006)

Merci pour les conseils, j'ai plus qu'à trouver toutes ces vielles disquettes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2006)

Elles sont en libre t&#233;l&#233;chargement ici. Si tu n'as pas d'autre lecteur de disquette pour transformer les images en disquettes mat&#233;rielles, j'ai ici un jeu de disquettes complet (des originaux, les six disquettes) du syst&#232;me 7.01 et pas de Mac assez ancien pour l'utiliser. Le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant contacte moi par MP.


----------



## Mahelita (22 Août 2006)

Je savai pas que je pouvai les télécharger ici, merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2006)

Mahelita a dit:
			
		

> Je savai pas que je pouvai les télécharger ici, merci!



Mince, j'ai oublié le lien ! Le voilà !


----------

